# Are You A Foodie?- Quiz



## crewsk (May 4, 2005)

http://encarta.msn.com/encnet/departments/careertraining/?page=foodquiz&Quizid=153&GT1=6525

I got 9 out of 10 right!! I missed #6.


Compliments to the chef!
Food is your first language! Did you grow up in a kitchen? You are on your way to becoming a culinary master. You should pursue a culinary arts degree.
You got 9/10 correct.


----------



## middie (May 4, 2005)

crewsk i just saw that on msn lol


----------



## Ruth (May 4, 2005)

I didn't quite do as well as you, but I did get 8 out of 10!  I missed 3 & 4.


----------



## middie (May 4, 2005)

8 out of 10. i missed 6 and 9


----------



## GB (May 4, 2005)

I am the loser so far. I got 7/10. I missed 2,4,6.


----------



## Erik (May 4, 2005)

Some tricky questions...

Compliments to the chef!
Food is your first language! Did you grow up in a kitchen? You are on your way to becoming a culinary master. You should pursue a culinary arts degree.
You got 10/10 correct.


----------



## choclatechef (May 4, 2005)

I got 9/10.  I missed dab.


----------



## pdswife (May 4, 2005)

I missed the flounder one too.. how'd they come up with it??


----------



## jennyema (May 4, 2005)

9 out of ten.



I missed the one about the insect stuff on the cake.  YUCK!


----------



## Lugaru (May 4, 2005)

Lot tougher than I thought, I got an 8/10 getting 2 and 9 wrong (hadent heard of either).


----------



## Andy M. (May 4, 2005)

I only got 10 of them right!


----------



## mudbug (May 4, 2005)

I got 8/10.  Missed the flounder one and the sweetbreads one.


----------



## Alix (May 4, 2005)

Got 9. Missed the flounder one too. What the heck is THAT about?


----------



## Spice1133 (May 4, 2005)

Missed 2 and 9.  The insect one was a pure guess.  Thought it was so crazy it had to be the right answer.


----------



## htc (May 4, 2005)

My results: You understand the basics, but a few more lessons wouldn't hurt.

Basically food challenged 6/10. Though I second guessed myself a lot on some and ended up getting them wrong...too bad.


----------



## texasgirl (May 4, 2005)

My hats off to you all. I've been cooking for 20 years and I got a loser score of 3/10!! 





I never said that I was chef though. And most of this stuff, I have never heard of. But, I was born and raised in the backwoods.


----------



## Ruth (May 4, 2005)

Erik said:
			
		

> Some tricky questions...
> Compliments to the chef!
> Food is your first language! Did you grow up in a kitchen? You are on your way to becoming a culinary master. You should pursue a culinary arts degree.
> You got 10/10 correct.


 
Ok Erik, with 10 out of 10 right you should ace my gadget guessing game... let's see how you do on that?  
http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/showthread.php?t=10614


----------

